# Air Con cleaning with Einzatt



## Alsone (May 19, 2010)

Hi,

Anyone use this on Civic?

I bought it to clean my A/C system only to find the can carries a warning that on some modern cars there are electronics in the ducts that can be damaged.

Kind of got me worried as whether or not to use it.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Hi Alsone, not used it myself but I am sure on the AG site the demonstration is on a Civic

 http://www.civinfo.com/forum/general-discussion/61243-atoglym-air-con-sanitiser.html


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Never had a problem - Air Conditioner Cleaning - http://www.autopia.org/forum/guide-detailing/136495-air-conditioner-cleaning.html#post1447731


----------



## Alsone (May 19, 2010)

SWFC said:


> Hi Alsone, not used it myself but I am sure on the AG site the demonstration is on a Civic
> 
> http://www.civinfo.com/forum/general-discussion/61243-atoglym-air-con-sanitiser.html


Hi,

That's an aerosol though.

Einzett is a liquid foam that you feed down the central air vent onto the condenser unit.


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

I have tried various AC sanitizer i suggest to buy an "Air Conditioner Evaporator Coil Cleaner" like this








and use it directly on the evaporator coil when you change the A/C filter once a year. A 500ml can cost less than a tenner and it would last a very long way (10 cars or more) and it is really effective.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Alsone said:


> Hi,
> 
> That's an aerosol though.
> 
> Einzett is a liquid foam that you feed down the central air vent onto the condenser unit.


My mistake, sorry


----------



## Alsone (May 19, 2010)

SWFC said:


> My mistake, sorry


Its OK.

Anyway I risked it and it seems fine.

For the record I've tried Wurth aerosols before and found them useless. Work for about a week and then it returns.

The idea of the foam is you actually cleanse the Air Con condenser where the bacteria / fungi are.


----------



## chch (Jan 2, 2010)

Alsone said:


> The idea of the foam is you actually cleanse the Air Con condenser where the bacteria / fungi are.


It's evaporator. Condenser is the hot part, usually under your front hood ;-)


----------



## Alsone (May 19, 2010)

chch said:


> It's evaporator. Condenser is the hot part, usually under your front hood ;-)


Thanks. Knew it was one or the other.

Just wanted to report back - excellent result with the Einzett.

Smelt chemically for a week afterwards but it now smells normal again and no nasty niffs.


----------



## JynErso (Oct 8, 2017)

Just attempted to use Einzatt on my mini cooper, whichever way I fed the hose it never seemed to go in the right direction.

Decanted some of the aerosol and some of the product dripped out from behind the glove box [right hand drive]

Fed some into the circular vent on the top of the dash, fingers crossed - it seemed very liquid and not at all like the foam you see on the youtube videos


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

just started using lemon Detol spray £2 works a treat been 3 weeks now and no nasty smells still


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

Normfest one from EuroCarparts. Just done the Picasso, 10 second burst into each face vent, close them up and leave for an hour - jobs a good 'un. Usually do twice a year.


----------

